# Door Windows Binding



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

I recently noticed my 05 driver's side door window making a clunking noise whether going up or down. Finally, one day when lowering it, the was a bang, and the front edge of the glass dropped about an inch or two.

I have read here that others have had similar problems, some with the leading edge window dolley detaching from the glass. Sure enough, mine had come off and had slid down the front track to the bottom of the door. So I figured I could just glue it back on and all would be good.

So, I got a tube of 3m Window Weld (actually some equivalent stuff). I removed the door panel and plastic sheet vapor cover. I felt the dolley still in the front track. So, trying to get by cheap, I put some the glue in it while still in the door. It was not easy as things are tight there. I pushed the dolley up the track until it re-engage the glass. There, I thought, that should do it.

But no, after a few days of open/close cycles, it popped loose again. I had read that one forum guy said he thought it should be epoxyed in place. So this time I got out my repair manual (bought it from Helm's I think - which every one of use should own!!!), found the disassembly instructions and pulled out the window and the front track (the back track is part of the window frame and is not removeable). I cleaned out the 3m, applied the JB Weld epoxy, waited over night, then reinstalled after cleaning all the track channels and re-lubbing them. But there was still the "clunk" each time I moved the window up or down. With the door buttoned up, I could not see or find the source of the noise. Sure enough, after a few days, the thing went "bang", the front edge of the glass fell a bit, and I was right back where I started. What was going on!

So, the next weekend, I repeated the whole disassembly process, found the fron dolley detached despite the JB Weld (gratefully, nothing broken - just the epoxy dislodged from the dolley. So, I used a razor blade, scrapped off the epoxy from the glass and used a small screw driver to chip the remainded our of the channel in the dolley. I though I would check the travel of the dolley in the front track channel BEFORE I reinstalled. Sure enough there was some binding in two places. I looke very carefully and could not see why. Then, down inside the track channel grouve bumb in the aluminimum. Where did it come from? Well, on the opposite side of the track channel was the mounting hole for one of the screws that attaches it to the door frame. It is a blind hole and, evidently, by tightening that screw too tight against the blind hole bottom I had pushed metal into the track channel grouve. I actually found it in 2 places. I took a punch, placed the channel on the top of my vice and gently tapped the "bumps" back down. The dolley now rode freely up/down. I reassembled. The window works fine - no binding and no clunking. It works great.

So, a word of warning. If and when your window glass detaches from the front edge dolley, first glue it with fresh epoxy, then check and the tracks for any binding and fix them. Clean out the old lube in these channels and relube with light grease - I used "white" grease.

A lesson learned - at lease for me. Take my time and check everything. Here, there was no short cut.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Good job for finding the actual problem!! :cheers


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

gurvinerjeff said:


> I recently noticed my 05 driver's side door window making a clunking noise whether going up or down. Finally, one day when lowering it, the was a bang, and the front edge of the glass dropped about an inch or two.
> 
> I have read here that others have had similar problems, some with the leading edge window dolley detaching from the glass. Sure enough, mine had come off and had slid down the front track to the bottom of the door. So I figured I could just glue it back on and all would be good.
> 
> ...


I wonder if that is what is wrong with my window ?? Mine is coming down uneven and I have to play with it to get it to descend even a couple of inches. Like a fool I took it to the dealership and spent 100 bucks for them to tell me they have no idea what is wrong with it.


----------



## kolleonidas (Jan 11, 2009)

I ran into the same situation a while back. My drivers window separated from the black metal guide. After trying locktite (which only worked for a week) I called up a windshield repair shop and ordered the goo that they use to hold down the windshield. I squirted that stuff into the guide, rolled up the window, the window set in place, let it settle for three days, and it's been working ever since. The loctite was too rigid. The windshield epoxy has the flexibility needed to roll the window up and down.


----------



## deagto (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello, I have a question concerning the front dolley attachment clips where can you buy these clips, My dolley only has one clip holding the dolley to the track.
Thank You


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

deagto, please start your own thread, this one is almost 3 years old..... Thank you.....


----------

